# A Mother/Daughter trip is being planned!



## Ruth n Jersey (May 29, 2018)

My Daughter called me the other day and informed me that we should go on a Mother/daughter trip. We will be leaving on the 24th of June and going to travel through the New England states. I wasn't surprised since last year this time it was decided that we should walk across the Brooklyn Bridge and later on I took a hike on the Appalachian Trail which was on my bucket list

People ask me what I have planned for the summer and I tell them to ask my daughter. She always comes up with something and we always have a lot of fun.

Her hubby will be taking care of the Grands while we are on out outing and the hubby won't know I'm gone until he gets hungry. I'm sure my Son will make sure he isn't starving to death. 

She has changed the itinerary several times and I haven't seen the final travel plans. I'm told hiking, antique shops and visiting gardens and museums  are planned. As a kid our family vacations were always spent in New England, mostly Vermont. Quite a bit of Maine is planned  because I didn't see to much of that area back then. I'm just so happy she wants to spend the time with me and am looking forward to our time together.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 29, 2018)

Sounds like fun!!!

Have a lobster roll for me!


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 29, 2018)

Oh how fun, Ruth, what a wonderful daughter!


----------



## RadishRose (May 29, 2018)

Sounds great Ruth, ME an VT are my fav's in New England, I'll have a lobster roll too, if you have extra. (yeah, right)

You might like the Vermont Teddy Bear Place. You can take a tour. https://www.vermontteddybear.com/ 

Bar Harbor ME is lovely but very touristy. 

How nice for you and your daughter!


----------



## jujube (May 29, 2018)

Ruth, that sounds like a fantastic vacation!


----------



## NancyNGA (May 29, 2018)

That's sounds great Ruth.  Happy for you and your daughter.


----------



## Seeker (May 29, 2018)

You are blessed Ruth...Happy for you. Wishing you the best of good times.


----------



## Falcon (May 29, 2018)

What fun  Ruth !    Nice planning.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 29, 2018)

Sounds wonderful, Ruth.   Have fun!


----------



## Pam (May 30, 2018)

Sounds great. Enjoy!


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 30, 2018)

Hi Ruth,hope you and your daughter have a wonderful trip.
When my siblings and I were growing up,every summer we, would be spend time in Vermont and New Hampshire,my 2 favorite states in New England. I went to a 2yr school in the mid 70's,Vermont College in Montpeiler,VT. My late parents moved to a retirement community in Hanover,NH 'Kendall at Hanover',lots of fond memories Sue


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 31, 2018)

Mrs L and our daughters go off on a 'Girlie holiday' every year.  It was to Lisbon, Portugal last year and next week they're off to Italy - Bologna & Florence.  I've got a long list of things to do at home!!


----------



## Keesha (May 31, 2018)

Have a fabulous time Ruth. How very special. Make sure to take lots of pictures to remember it for years to come.


----------

